# Export Freehand MX - Photoshop



## nufan (19. Mai 2004)

Tach Leute!
Hab ein Problem beim Export von FH MX Dateien mit mehreren Layern zu Photoshop 5 (aus dem Auswahlmenü bei der Exportfunktion).
Ich bekomme eine psd-Datei mit den richtigen Ebenen, aber in allen Ebenen ist das selbe drin! Das heißt, es ist als ob ich ohne Layer exportieren würde und diese Ebene dann kopiere. 
Ich will aber Layer x unabhängig von Layer y bearbeiten können.

Wer kann mir helfen?

Danke 
nufan


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Du könntest den Umweg über den Illustrator nehmen: in FH exportieren als *.ai und in Illustrator öffnen. Dieses wiederum dort in *.psd-Format exportieren und in Photoshop öffnen. Habs gerade getestet und funktioniert prima 

Falls Du kein Illustrator hast, kannst Du auch die Datei hochladen, so dass ich sie Dir umwandel.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## nufan (27. Mai 2004)

*hat sich erledigt*

Hallo nochmal!
Danke für das Angebot!
Der Fehler lag daran, dass wir in der Arbeit die Version 11.0 verwenden anstatt das Update 11.0.2, dort soll dieser Fehler nämlich ausgebügelt sein!

Also, immer schön updaten

nufan


----------

